# Schubert's String Quintet D 956



## ChamberNut

Last week, I received my copy of Schubert's String Quintet D 956 featuring the Emerson String Quartet w/ Mstislav Rostropovich on the 2nd cello.

WOW! Fantastic! I've already listened to it a 1/2 dozen times over the last week.  

It's already jumped ahead of the "Death and The Maiden" string quartet as my favorite work by Schubert


----------



## JohnM

Lovely, isn't it? I think it's as good as chamber works get. Although, I have to confess a great admiration for two of Mozart's - K515 and K516.


----------



## World Violist

I've got the recording with the Cleveland Quartet w/Yo-Yo Ma. Beautiful piece, no doubt among my favorites.


----------



## toughcritic

I have the Yo Yo Ma recording. Quite something!


----------



## oisfetz

I've one version by Grumieux & co., and another by Heifetz & co. Both great IMO.


----------



## SARDiver

I have the Alban Berg with Heinrich Schiff offering.

Wondering how it compares to the ones mentioned above.


(Yeah, I know. Holy resurrected threads, Batman!)


----------



## RockyIII

ChamberNut said:


> Last week, I received my copy of Schubert's String Quintet D 956 featuring the Emerson String Quartet w/ Mstislav Rostropovich on the 2nd cello.
> 
> WOW! Fantastic! I've already listened to it a 1/2 dozen times over the last week.
> 
> It's already jumped ahead of the "Death and The Maiden" string quartet as my favorite work by Schubert


Excellent choice! I have the exact same recording.


----------



## Manxfeeder

That reminds me, I do need to get around to hearing the Rostropovich recording. Tying a string on my finger to remember it as we speak.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I've just heard the Emerson/Rostropovich. Still, I think my heart belongs to the Lindsays. Their intonation might be a little dodgy in a couple places, but they sure give it all they've got.


----------



## jegreenwood

My two favorites are Schiff/ABQ and the Casals and friends 1952 performance. It took me quite a while to realize that the Heifetz, the first version I owned, was an outlier - without checking, I assume it must be faster than any other recorded performance.


----------



## flamencosketches

super old thread, but yeah, the Emerson/Rostropovich one is my favorite of this great great work. I also like the Casals and I generally rate him as one of my favorite cellists. but I just like the Emerson one better in this case.


----------



## PeterF

I have lovely versions of this piece by :
Stern / Lin
Prazak Quartet & Coppey


----------



## ElKhaiHeem

*ChamberNut*, I definitely need to listen to this !


----------



## RICK RIEKERT

Anyone who loves this work should hear the astonishing performance from 1963 by the Taneyev Quartet (favorites of Shostakovich) assisted by Rostropovich.


----------



## wkasimer

RICK RIEKERT said:


> Anyone who loves this work should hear the astonishing performance from 1963 by the Taneyev Quartet (favorites of Shostakovich) assisted by Rostropovich.


This is probably my favorite version as well. It's a real shame that the only CD release is buried in the DG complete Rostropovich box.


----------



## Phil D

I love the way The Lindsays play it.


----------



## flamencosketches

Emerson all the way for me... with the legendary Rostropovich on the additional cello part.


----------



## infracave

Hello all,

So I'm pretty new to Schubert, but can someone explain to me why the quintet is rated so highly ?

At the moment, I really think that SQ 14 and even SQ 13 are ahead.
I think i'm missing something, so if anyone has some things (technically/structurally speaking) to share to help me appreciate the quintet better, please share !


----------



## philoctetes

Totally different creatures...

I've enjoyed the old Budapest recording quite a bit... and the Alban Berg for a newer sound...


----------



## MarkW

infracave said:


> Hello all,
> 
> So I'm pretty new to Schubert, but can someone explain to me why the quintet is rated so highly ?
> 
> At the moment, I really think that SQ 14 and even SQ 13 are ahead.
> I think i'm missing something, so if anyone has some things (technically/structurally speaking) to share to help me appreciate the quintet better, please share !


It either speaks to you or it doesn't. You'll either come around to it or you won't. Don't worry about it.


----------



## TheCoctor

Beautiful piece. I am not at the phase of comparing recordings yet, but I keep listening to it over and over, getting to know it a bit better each time.


----------

